# Craig's Creek - Revisited



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Returned to Craig's Creek just above Markland Dam near Warsaw, Ky., this past Wednesday.

We had fished here four weeks ago, and were frustrated then to find dirty water, poor fishing conditions and only put three dink largemouth in the boat for our five hours of efforts.

This trip resulted in much of the same. Water quality not much improved, despite the fact that there has been little or no rain in the interim.

The action was somewhat improved as two of us caught four "measurable" largemouth on 4 inch Chartruse Yammomoto grubs. All caught up in the creek itself.

Moving out to the main river provided no better conditions with chalky water and lots of junk on the surface. The water temperatures were between 70 and 72 degrees, still a bit warm for this time of year, and no sign of white bass nor hybrids at the mouth of the creek.

There is an Open Bass Tournament out of the Craig's Creek dock tomorrow (Saturday), October 7th, sponsored by the Gallatin County Tourism department. I would like to hear any results from that tournament, and would be willing to bet that the winners' catches will come from far up the creek itself, or well upriver where more favorable water conditions might exist, or by locking through and fishing below Markland Dam.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Anybody know what it took to win this Open Tournament???

With a max of 75 boats and $5,000 in prize money, somebody must have caught something.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

A similar Open Tournament today (Sunday) in steady rain out of Tanners Creek netted good numbers, but all in the 14/15 inch range.

I'm thinking the water conditons had to be better at Tanner's than at Craig's.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

These are the results of the October 7th Open Bass Tournament out of Craig's Creek - 7am - 3pm.

*175 fish come to the scales and had 175 fish go back to the water alive!!!
There was 242.12 lbs weighted in.
That's 1.39 lbs average not bad for the Ohio River.
*
This was two days after we fished out of Craigs Creek and caught four measurable bass, under tough water conditions, shown above.

I suspect that the majority of the fish caught were not caught near Craig's Creek proper.


----------

